# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه رایگان ۴ ماهه تجربی نظام قدیم

## rashinmobasheri

باسلام و احترام خدمت شما کنکوری ها عزیز


- اگر برنامه بروز و جدید موسسات کنکوری : آلفا مثبت ، محصل ایرانی ، کنکور کمک ، دیجی کنکور و.... را در اختیار دارید ممکن هست برای من ارسال کنند تا برای مطالعه از اون استفاده کنم .
#تجربی نظام قدیم

ممنون و سپاسگزار لطف شما هستم

ایشاالله که همه به هدف های زیباشون برسن!

با تشکر :Yahoo (1): 




شیمی کامل نظام قدیم  .. . عارف ربیعیان کسی داره ؟ کانال تلگرامی معرفی می کنید.

----------


## Heni

https://t.me/DVD_Konkori
فکر میکنم اینجا بهتون کمک کنه.

----------


## rashinmobasheri

> https://t.me/DVD_Konkori
> فکر میکنم اینجا بهتون کمک کنه.



متشکرم

----------


## rashinmobasheri

> من واسه 96 رو دارم
> چندان فرقی نداره برنامه از پیش ساخته شدس دیگه



سپاسگزارم 
ممکنه لینکش رو ارسال کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## Heni

> متشکرم


قابل شما رو نداشت.

----------


## rashinmobasheri

up

----------


## rashinmobasheri

سلام کسی این برنامه رو داره 
برنامه 4 ماهه کنکور ویژه داوطلبان نظام قدیم - محصل ایرانی

*برنامه ۴ ماهه کنکور ویژه داوطلبان نظام قدیم
*

----------


## lvjqd

> آپلود کردم فرستادم خصوصی ممکنه اینجا تبلیغ حساب کنن
> خواهش میکنم


سلام 
اگه ممکنه واسه منم لطف کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## aminz

> باسلام و احترام خدمت شما کنکوری ها عزیز
> 
> 
> - اگر برنامه بروز و جدید موسسات کنکوری : آلفا مثبت ، محصل ایرانی ، کنکور کمک ، دیجی کنکور و.... را در اختیار دارید ممکن هست برای من ارسال کنند تا برای مطالعه از اون استفاده کنم .
> #تجربی نظام قدیم
> 
> ممنون و سپاسگزار لطف شما هستم
> 
> ایشاالله که همه به هدف های زیباشون برسن!
> ...


من یه برنامه 5 ماهه ماله کافه کنکور یا همون مکتبستان رو دارم خواستم بفرستم ولی  نمیدونم چه چوری باید اپلود کنم

----------


## Heni

> من یه برنامه 5 ماهه ماله کافه کنکور یا همون مکتبستان رو دارم خواستم بفرستم ولی  نمیدونم چه چوری باید اپلود کنم


از راهنمای انجمن (بالای صفحه)مورد 11 ضمیمه کردن فایل رو انتخاب کنید اونجا کامل اموزش داده شده.

----------


## Miss.Sad

کی داره به منم بفرسته یه نگا بندازم بش  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## aminz

> از راهنمای انجمن (بالای صفحه)مورد 11 ضمیمه کردن فایل رو انتخاب کنید اونجا کامل اموزش داده شده.


خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون از طریق picofile اپلود کردم هر کسی خواست بگه براش میفرستم

----------


## Heisenberg1997

پولتونو تو جوب نریزین با پول دادن به این موسسات شیاد!
من برنامه ی 4ماهه ی ((آ.م))رو دیده بودم کیلویی درس بندی کرده بود.ماه اول زیست دوم دبیرستانو میخونی،تااخر برنامه هیییچ مروری دیگه واسش نیست هیچی:-|یعنی سه چهارماه لای کتاب زیست دومم باز نمیکنی!خود طراح کنکور هم 4ماه لای کتابو باز نکنه تسلطش ب کتاب میرسه به30%!

----------


## Setarrre

سلام اگه میشه لطف کنید برای منم بفرستین

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام اگه میشه لطف کنید برای منم بفرستین


سلام اصلا بدرد نمیخوره منم دارمش 
همینجور چرت و  پرت نوشته رفته

----------


## Setarrre

میتونین برام بفرستین؟

----------


## V_buqs

> میتونین برام بفرستین؟


زیاده یه سرچ بزنین پیداش میکنین 
توی کانالا تلگرامی هم فرستادنش

----------


## Setarrre

از شما برای چه موسسه ای هست ؟

----------


## V_buqs

> از شما برای چه موسسه ای هست ؟


مکتبستان  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## n3gin2000

> من یه برنامه 5 ماهه ماله کافه کنکور یا همون مکتبستان رو دارم خواستم بفرستم ولی  نمیدونم چه چوری باید اپلود کنم


سلام میتونیدازطریق این سایت خواستتون روآپلودکنید :Yahoo (1): آپلود عکس و فایل رایگان

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام میتونیدازطریق این سایت خواستتون روآپلودکنیدآپلود عکس و فایل رایگان


تاریخ پست رو یه نگا بنداز |:  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## n3gin2000

> تاریخ پست رو یه نگا بنداز |:


خب قبل من بچه هاتاپیک روآپ کردند :Yahoo (83): منم گفتم بازشایدبه دردبخوره :Yahoo (1):

----------

